# MINI living life in reverse.



## flyboy47 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi all I have a 2001 R50 CVT, which which wot do forward. It's goes into reverse fine and when I select D the engine revs and whines. I've I really rev it I can creep forward about 5 inches. 

I'm thinking Valve Body? If it was the belt in the CVT I'd loose reverse wouldn't I?

Thanks for your help.


----------

